# RS232 SCU21 von Omron programmieren



## Timo Eesmann (15 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine Omron SPS mit einem Microkontroller mit RS232 koppeln. Es ist ein bestimmtes Protokoll durch den Microkontroller fest vorgegeben.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, wie kann ich der SCU21 mein Protokoll bebringen. ich hab schon mal mit cx-protocol rumprobiert, aber da werde ich nicht richtig schlau draus. vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch eine gute idee oder eine andere beschreibung vom cx-protocol.

vielen dank
timo


----------



## bugatti66 (23 August 2008)

Beschreibung für CX-Protokoll ist W344, kann man sich vom Download-Center auf www.omron.de herunterladen.

Wenn das Protokoll jedoch nicht so kompliziert ist, ist es einfacher die Befehle RxDU und TxDU zu verwenden.

Übrigens, OMRON Hotline ist sehr zu empfehlen: 01805 66766 1


----------

